# Hello from Baton Rouge, La



## the punisher (Dec 31, 2009)

Just stopping by to say hello.  I joined the forum a few days ago and have already learned a lot.  I got Masterbuilt Electric Smokehouse for Christmas and found this site while looking for some pointers on it.  I've been smoking for about a year with an Orion Smoker, which I liked but wanted more control so I opted for an electric smoker.  We'll see how it goes.  I just put three racks of Baby Back Ribs in the smoker and will do a Qview thread later tonight, that is, if all goes well.  Thanks to all for the advice so far.


----------



## ciolli (Dec 31, 2009)

Welcome friend. It is good to have you here.


----------



## beer-b-q (Dec 31, 2009)

Welcome, Glad to have you with us. This is the place to learn, lots of good info and helpful friendly Members.

For Those of you New to Smoking, be sure to check out Jeff's 5 Day Smoking Basics eCourse.
Click Here it's "FREE"... 5 Day eCourse

Everyone here enjoys seeing the Qview so be sure to post plenty of pics... 

Large ones that us old people with bad eyes can see.

How to post Qview to Forum:

When you uploading to Photobucket I always use the Large IMG setting, 640 x 480 it is a nice size...



For Step By Step Instructions On Posting Qview Check Out This Tutorial

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=82034


----------



## langemr (Dec 31, 2009)

Baby back, one of my favs.  Welcome and happy smoking


----------



## scarbelly (Dec 31, 2009)

Welcome to SMF - glad to have you here - look forward to the qview


----------



## irishteabear (Dec 31, 2009)

Welcome to SMF.  Glad you joined us.


----------



## rhankinsjr (Dec 31, 2009)

Welcome, hopefully you like your new MES, there are tons of MES users here.  I'm sure you'll find your fair share of insight into what seems to be a wonderful smoker.


----------



## fire it up (Dec 31, 2009)

Welcome Punisher.
Good luck on the ribs, looking forward to some tasty Qview.


----------



## the punisher (Dec 31, 2009)

I'm not sure if my MES is the same as most on here, mine doesn't have the window that I see on a lot of the one's on here.  I'm smoking my baby backs now and the only problem I've had so far is the thermometer not reading right.  I stuck an oven thermometer in there and the one that came with the smoker is a good bit off.  I smoked for the first hour and half with the temp at about 250 when the smoker thermometer said about 220.  I've since corrected the temp and hope all goes well from here on out.  Thanks for all the kind welcomes from everyone.


----------



## fire it up (Dec 31, 2009)

Some of the MES's don't have a window on them.
As for the temp gauge, the good majority of smokers out there don't come with a reliable one so unless you get lucky (mine is spot on on my sNp) you should never go by it.

With your ribs you don't even really need to probe them as long as you know you have a steady temp in the smoker.
Ribs and precooked hams are a few of the things I never put a probe in.
If you follow the 3-2-1 or 2-2-1 (depending on what you are doing) then you should have perfectly cooked delicious ribs.
To test for doneness towards the end of the smoke I like to pull on a bone or grab 2 bones and pull them apart, if the meat begins to easily tear they are done.
Others pull when the meat has pulled back about 1/4" from the bone.

As for temps, I normally run mine at 225-250 but some folks will smoke as low as 200 in their smoker though 225-250 is pretty much the standard.


----------



## the punisher (Dec 31, 2009)

I am using the 2-2-1 method and I'm trying to keep the temp of the smoker about 235-240.  I just started the 2 hour foil wrapped stage and so far things are looking, and smelling great!  Can't wait til dinner time!!!


----------



## geaux tigers (Dec 31, 2009)

Welcome from St. Francisville. Geaux Tigers!


----------



## the punisher (Dec 31, 2009)

I'm pulling for the Tigers for sure, but I'm a die hard Gator fan, and I know I'm a little bit out of place.  Leaving tomorrow for the Sugar Bowl, looking forward to that for sure.


----------



## shooterrick (Dec 31, 2009)

Aheeee! Howdy neighbor! A few of us on here from LSU country.


----------



## eaglewing (Dec 31, 2009)

*Greetings and Welcome to the 'community'.*

*Enjoy your stay at* *SMF*
*Settle in and have fun.
Any questions, plenty of experts... and make yourself at home.





*


----------



## vince (Jan 1, 2010)

Welcome!!

Denham springs here and *GEAUX TIGERS!!!*


----------



## mballi3011 (Jan 1, 2010)

First off welcome to *SMF*. You'll like it here cause there are abunch of good folks here that would just love to help you out with just about anything to do with smoking. We really like to have newbies here because they can bring in a new propective to how things are done. There's nothing like a new set of eyes to give and new way to make things that little differant to make things alittle better. So I hope you know about the *Qview* here. 
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=58920
Here's a link to photobucket it's free and easy to download pictures. Then if your really new to smoking Look up the E-course. 
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...play.php?f=127
It's also free and it will give you the basics of smoking. So after all of that you just need to go grab something to smoke and if you have any question just post them here and we will answer it quickly so you don't have any mishaps with your smoke. 
Welcome To Your New Addiction


----------



## miamirick (Jan 1, 2010)

welcome on there punisher, never can have enough GATOR fans around,,  i know how you feel living in LSU country and being a GATOR   i'm stuck here in MIAMI being a GATOR 
this site is a blast


----------



## the punisher (Jan 1, 2010)

Good to see there are other GATOR Fans here!!!!  Can't wait til the Sugar Bowl tomorrow!!!  GO GATORS!!!!
Oh yeah, the ribs are looking awesome!!  Finaly got my temp lined out and things have been smooth sailing since then.


----------



## etcher1 (Jan 1, 2010)

Welcome to SMF. I have an Orion Cooker also, I like it and use it quite a bit!


----------



## miamirick (Jan 1, 2010)

oh yeah punisher tomorroow night is new years eve for me, staying home tonight so i will feel good tomorrow, will be smoking more seafood than we can eat and still eating it all, plenty of jack and bud will be flowing for that game.. should have about 10 guys over for the game,    can't wait


----------



## treegje (Jan 1, 2010)

Welcome to the SMF,We are glad to have you onboard


----------



## ol' smokey (Jan 1, 2010)

Welcome to the SMF Will and Happy New Year.


----------



## alblancher (Jan 1, 2010)

Welcome, from Slidell

Post often, look forward to seeing you around the site.


----------



## the punisher (Jan 1, 2010)

I got a little caught up in the festivities last night so wasn't able to post my first Qview until this morning but heres the link:  http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=86665

Thanks again for all the great welcomes and look forward to learning a lot on this site.


----------



## chef jeff tx (Jan 1, 2010)

Howdy & Welcome!!


----------



## meateater (Jan 2, 2010)

*Welcome to the SMF. Glad to have you here. Lots of good folks here and knowledge. Looking forward to your first qview.
	

	
	
		
		



		
			




*


----------

